

Ask YC (EC2 Users): how do you actually manage your EC2 platform? - mattjung

Who is using EC2 for his startup? And how are you actually manage your platform? Is the EC2-Console sufficient? Do you use RightScale or CloudClick? Any other open-source tool? What are the shortcoming of those tools?
======
JeffL
We run our online MMORPG, Star Sonata, on it. We just use the console since
we're not really changing our instances much. We just use it because it has
great ping times and bandwidth and the largest high-CPU instance is just
perfect for our server.

------
lecha
own management software, using boto (<http://code.google.com/p/boto/>)

------
kierank
boto and Elasticfox.

